
Online JSON editor - ternaryoperator
http://cdn.rawgit.com/jdorn/json-editor/master/demo.html
======
thu
I guess rawgit should change its strategy: they instruct people to not link to
rawgit.com but to cdn.rawgit.com when you expect heavy traffic. The thing is
that you have to read their instructions, which is probably not what you see
when you receive a link to them. So you share that very same link, and if you
share it on HN it crosses their threshold. Maybe they could use a redirect to
their cdn URLs when such threshold is crossed, reverting it when some time is
passed.

Beside, the redirect or a gentle message would be cheaper than serving evil.js
and evil.css.

~~~
rgrove
I run rawgit.com.

Actually, I've tried both approaches. Redirecting does nothing to reduce
excessive traffic, because nobody notices they're doing anything wrong. The
traffic just keeps coming, and I keep having to redirect it, which doesn't
help me at all.

Displaying an annoying message, on the other hand, gets fast results, because
_everyone_ notices and complains.

Both rawgit.com and cdn.rawgit.com are completely free (the former paid for
out of my own pocket, the latter generously donated by MaxCDN). I don't think
it's too much to ask that a person read the prominent instructions before
using this free service.

For more background on how rawgit's abuse prevention works, read this article
I wrote about a particularly painful incident: [https://medium.com/the-
javascript-collection/the-naughtiness...](https://medium.com/the-javascript-
collection/the-naughtiness-score-9a61872c61cd)

~~~
derpaway
Don't fucking run a service if you are going to hassle the people that use it.

Your medium article makes you look like even more of an asshole.

~~~
rgrove
I'm sorry I hurt your feelings with my hobby.

I'd be happy to provide a full refund if you'll come out from behind that
cowardly anonymous throwaway account.

~~~
ortuna
For every shitty comment, there should be a friendly one: keep on truckin' :)

------
profil
The url should be prefixed with `cdn.`

[http://cdn.rawgit.com/jdorn/json-
editor/master/demo.html](http://cdn.rawgit.com/jdorn/json-
editor/master/demo.html)

------
whalesalad
Saw this recently and thought it was pretty radical. [http://www.json-
generator.com](http://www.json-generator.com)

------
tootie
Project page: [https://github.com/jdorn/json-
editor](https://github.com/jdorn/json-editor)

------
motyar
Says:

Blacklisted for abuse

This request has been blacklisted for abusing rawgit.com.

------
spb
Just change the name of the master branch on the remote to "gh-pages" and have
GitHub host the files on github.io.

------
autechr3
URL debacle aside, I think this seems like a pretty good tool. My only qualm
is that it seems a bit busy. In my mind, a good json editor will make it
easier to edit the data, but here I had to scroll more and click more.

------
PaulFreund
I'm currently working on integrating this in my app. I really like the
combination of json-schema and json as a protocol. Where no custom UI is
defined json-editor jumps in to save the day.

------
fit2rule
Otherwise known as "How to data-harvest a very interesting selection of JSON
records from users all over the world."

No thanks, with my data - its offline and safe, or not at all.

------
tzury
This is the one I have been using for so long... and it is open source as
well.

[http://jsoneditoronline.org/](http://jsoneditoronline.org/)

------
planckscnst
Alpaca [1] is similar project.

[http://www.alpacajs.org/index.html](http://www.alpacajs.org/index.html)

------
pokstad
This would be great for integrating into CouchDB for entering common types of
documents into Futon.

------
d55
I'd like something like this for XML.

~~~
jerf
I've seen attempts at it before. It gets pretty complicated, because of
attribute/content split. You're basically choosing between something so
generic and complicated it's hardly any better than a validating text editor
with autocomplete, or something so cut down that it is by default specialized
to its use case, in which case it is basically just a specialized editor of
some sort that happens to serialize to XML, which is common, and no longer is
a "general XML editor".

~~~
d55
I know. This project uses a json schemas which are somewhat similar so xml
schemas though. Maybe a converter could be developed.

------
klapinat0r
9:33 AM UTC: It's down.

------
idoco
I didn't like it. I was "Blacklisted for abuse" for no reason. Unless you
define adding a redundant comma by mistake as abuse. (؟)

~~~
jtokoph
You weren't blacklisted. The site owner was blacklisted because use like this
is against the github TOS

~~~
richbradshaw
This isn't actually hosted on github - it's a 3rd party service.

